# Homeless in Seattle



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I got a call tonight about a family who has fallen on hard times and has found housing for themselves but not their beloved family dog of 9 years. She is a pit mix and is on the waiting list for several area no kill rescues that foster dogs. If anyone in the Seattle area can foster or even take this sweet dog please send me a pm and I can give you the owner's contact information.


----------

